# Large patch of ice



## BIG (Aug 23, 2014)

Had client called saying some ice accumulated on the side of their house. It is on a path to the back yard that I do not service for them. What I'm wondering is what would be the best way to get rid of it. It about a 6 foot section and at the deepest about 2 foot deep. From the phone call they made it seem like a small block of ice so I was just going to melt it off with the torch. But as you can see it is a pretty serious chunk!


----------



## BIG (Aug 23, 2014)

Just for reference that propane tank is on a chair that is frozen into the ice.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Dang that's a problem.......
How aboot a ice fishing auger, drill a bunch of holes close to each other and chip it away / bust it up with a digging bar?


----------



## BIG (Aug 23, 2014)

I don't have a fishing auger. Do you think I could rent one?

I went ahead and put a little over 100# of rock salt on it and hopefully that will do something. The client has given me till Thursday afternoon to have it removed for the plumber to get in. Temps are going up but I don't think it will be warm enough to melt the whole thing down.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

I doubt you can rent one but you never know till you look.
You could rent a electric jack hammer to bust it up.
I doubt the salt will do much being on the surface, if you drilled holes with a large wood bit and filled the holes with salt you'd have better results and would still have to chip away at it.


----------



## BIG (Aug 23, 2014)

I was able to make a hole with my large bar. It was by the faucet and it was not solid. I was able to fill that hole with salt. But the part that was not solid was only about 6 inches out but it went to the ground. I'll be back tomorrow in the am to attack this monster. I guess the only real way to attack is brute force.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Or tire fire......:laugh:


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

Ice is tough in the sense that it is impact resistant.

I haven't dealt with something like this, but here's my $0.02.

Slight modification to Buff's idea....

I would drill a bunch of holes, making a grid pattern, and as close to the ground as possible. You want the surface area to be large, but want to melt as little as you have to to get the job done. Basically, make large ice cubes, and get rid of them.

If the temperatures are going to be above freezing, use a hot water pressure washer to eliminate the bridges between the holes and then use prybars to get the blocks out.

If not, fill the holes with propylene glycol, and then stir every once in a while by using the drill bit in reverse until you can break the blocks out.


----------



## BIG (Aug 23, 2014)

It was sketchy enough with the propane torch. To close to the house and wood fence. The house 3 feet behind the fence is my client also but I don't think they would be happy with a tire fire.


----------



## Johns77 (Dec 20, 2013)

You could use a chainsaw to cut blocks out. Just a thought ?


----------



## BIG (Aug 23, 2014)

Temps will be well above average the next two days. 45 and then 55 on Thursday.

Making a grid and pouring propylene glycol is a great idea as is the chain saw. I'll take a drill and saw with me in the am.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Johns77 said:


> You could use a chainsaw to cut blocks out. Just a thought ?


Probably going to be your best best, and then chip away at what the chain saw won't get. 
Maybe add some calcium chloride to the mix.

Once you get it all melted down, put a heat mat down so I doesn't happen again


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

I would approach it has I was taking concrete out of there, I know you can rent a electric jack hammer with a spade not a point. The propane tank will not work if you want to make your dead line.

Watch you don't damage anything under the ice, Crack it with the spade and break it loose. One guy hammering and one guy hauling chunks out. You will be done by your dead line. Good Luck


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

With Fred... electric Bosch with a clay spade bit


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Hysert said:


> With Fred... electric Bosch with a clay spade bit


With the small area he has to work with I see no other way to do it. I also know there has to be a serious drainage issue for water to collect in there. There is another job for the OP weather permitting.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

No mesh in the ice should come out relatively easy lol.


----------



## rick W (Dec 17, 2015)

I would throw a couple bags of the best ice melter (not salt)you have on it, with some cal chloride etc. Would make thousands of small bb size holes all the way down. Should break it enough to remove. Some brine poured over that 12 hours later should get the majority gone. Some of the good ice melters do an amazing job now. $15-25 well spent.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

one problem you will find is that it is tight to the ground. Breaking that bond may break the cement.

Going to be warm the next day or so. I would think about water. Chain saw a Chanel down the center then catch it at one end. Using a sump pump flow it back up and recycle it. Leave it run for however long it takes. Not too much labor...just time. Might pick up a heater for a stock tank . This might require some digging a hole to catch run off water to start the process.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

ps...then when done finish with using ice melt along the sides...calcium


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Napalm...


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Napalm...


I do love the smell of it in the morning.....


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

My guess is broken pipe! Seen that before here's how I did it. Take a chainsaw and make groves to the ground than pour calcium liquid in the channels. Than wait a couple of hours it will melt down to the ground releasing it from the concrete.than take s bar and pull out sections. It's not going to be easy but it will come out. I have also ran hot water Thur a copper pipe it melts down Thur the ice. It needs to be s loop.


----------



## BIG (Aug 23, 2014)

Ok guys here is what I did. I took a chainsaw and cut grooves and the took a large pry bar and forced it out. When I was wrapping it up plumber stopped by to look and said I had cleared enough so it's a wrap for now.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

BIG said:


> Ok guys here is what I did. I took a chainsaw and cut grooves and the took a large pry bar and forced it out. When I was wrapping it up plumber stopped by to look and said I had cleared enough so it's a wrap for now.
> 
> View attachment 176481


Thumbs Up


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

BUFF said:


> Dang that's a problem.......
> How aboot a ice fishing auger, drill a bunch of holes close to each other and chip it away / bust it up with a digging bar?


Thought for sure you were going to say ice auger and dynomite.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

LapeerLandscape said:


> Thought for sure you were going to say ice auger and dynomite.


Obviously the house is in town and the neighbors may get a little upset......


----------



## BIG (Aug 23, 2014)

BUFF said:


> Obviously the house is in town and the neighbors may get a little upset......


Yes neighbors are 3 feet on the other side of that fence!


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

BUFF said:


> Obviously the house is in town and the neighbors may get a little upset......


Maybe a couple oldfashion M80.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

LapeerLandscape said:


> Maybe a couple oldfashion M80.


or some 34-0-0......


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

BUFF said:


> I do love the smell of it in the morning.....


It smells like Victory


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Heat lamps and a tarp, maybe some chickens so there’s eggs for breakfast.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

Lots of good ideas here. Here's a trick for making channels in ice. We use it for ice dams on roofs and in gutters.
Pantyhose, fill them with salt, lay them on top of the gutter, easier to remove the excess when done.
Also, I think a knipco forced air heater and a tarp to direct the heat in conjunction with the ice melt, chainsaw, etc.
Never a boring day, huh?


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

I would of jack hammered that Ice out of there like I done tons of times before. Ice will crack all the way though with a spade, Pull back on the hammer once it's cracked pull the chunk out and it's over. Real Simple.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

I use pantyhose next to problem roof drains. I cut the top off a cone and mounted it to a plywood with hooks to hold them in place when I fill them


----------



## BIG (Aug 23, 2014)

FredG said:


> I would of jack hammered that Ice out of there like I done tons of times before. Ice will crack all the way though with a spade, Pull back on the hammer once it's cracked pull the chunk out and it's over. Real Simple.


If I had a jack hammer I would have used it. I worked with what I had and got it done. I spent a little less then 2 hours on-site and client paid online about 15 minutes after I emailed the bill. I hope I don't have to do anything like this again any time soon! The 5 winters I've done snow removal I've never had to do something like this.


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

They make those pellets that you throw on the roofs for ice dams .They look like little hockey pucks .They would melt threw that in no time . Then just bust it out .


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

BIG said:


> If I had a jack hammer I would have used it. I worked with what I had and got it done. I spent a little less then 2 hours on-site and client paid online about 15 minutes after I emailed the bill. I hope I don't have to do anything like this again any time soon! The 5 winters I've done snow removal I've never had to do something like this.


Done it on water main breaks in fridge temps, Not fun.


----------



## BIG (Aug 23, 2014)

FredG said:


> Done it on water main breaks in fridge temps, Not fun.


I was lucky temps were almost to 50 today.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

BIG said:


> I was lucky temps were almost to 50 today.


I hear that.....

My house this morning at Daybreak and then in the evening


----------



## Mikey306 (Dec 24, 2017)

Damn you did a good job on that lol. I read it just before i left today and came back just now and wanted to see the progress. good job man lol. I dont think i would of ever thought to use a chain saw.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Napalm...


ONLY in the Morning


----------



## BIG (Aug 23, 2014)

Mikey306 said:


> Damn you did a good job on that lol. I read it just before i left today and came back just now and wanted to see the progress. good job man lol. I dont think i would of ever thought to use a chain saw.


Thanks. Its not something I would want to do again but it wasn't all that bad. Definitely not the easiest money I've made but not that hard when it's all said and done.


----------



## Mikey306 (Dec 24, 2017)

BIG said:


> Thanks. Its not something I would want to do again but it wasn't all that bad. Definitely not the easiest money I've made but not that hard when it's all said and done.


Nice, Made some money and experience for next time lol


----------

